# Anabolic Steroid & Drug Half-Lives



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

*Anabolic Steroid Half lifes & Drug Half-Lifes*

Anabolic Steroid & Drug Half-Lives 
Arimidex 3 days
Clenbuterol 1.5 days
Anavar 9 hours
Stanozolol (oral) 9 hours
Methyltest 4 days
Stanozolol (injectable) 1 day
Clomid 5 days
Dianabol 4.5 hours
Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Here are the half-lives for any of the following steroid esters:

Ester Half-Life

Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate 4.5 days
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7.5 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10.5 days
Enanthate 10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate 12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15 days
Undecanoate 16.5 days



Sustenon 
30mg Propionate
55mg Phenylpropionate
65mg Caproate
100mg Decanoate


Testonon 
30mg Propionate
55mg Phenylpropionate
65mg Isocaproate
100mg Enanthate


----------

